# Anyone familiar with the Tangetenflügel (tangent piano)?



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

An article in today's NY Times.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/31/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage

The recording (C.P.E. Bach performed by Alexei Lubimov) is on Tidal, so I plan to check it out.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I read the article yesterday in the "Times", It was interesting


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> An article in today's NY Times.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/31/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> The recording (C.P.E. Bach performed by Alexei Lubimov) is on Tidal, so I plan to check it out.


Try also CPE Bach's Kenner and Liebhaber sonatas played on a tangent piano by Miklos Spanyi, Vol 33 of his complete CPE Bach


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting instrument, I've never heard it before. To my ears it sounds something between a harpsichord and piano. The sound it's more similar to the harpsichord, altough a bit less metallic, but with the dynamics of the piano.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

norman bates said:


> Interesting instrument, I've never heard it before. To my ears it sounds something between a harpsichord and piano. The sound it's more similar to the harpsichord, altough a bit less metallic, but with the dynamics of the piano.


Actually, the sound (but not the dynamics) reminded me most of the clavichord.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Try also CPE Bach's Kenner and Liebhaber sonatas played on a tangent piano by Miklos Spanyi, Vol 33 of his complete CPE Bach


Spanyi has also recorded a number of the concertos on tangent piano. I love the sound of that instrument.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Another thumbs up for the Spanyi series - both the solo and the concerto series.


----------

